# Suicide by train



## KmH (Apr 26, 2015)

It seems that it happens every day somewhere in the US.

Here is one story of how a person got to the point of stepping in front of a train to end their life:


----------



## Alice (Apr 26, 2015)

That is a very powerful story.


----------



## KmH (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought so too.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 26, 2015)

I believe that reading it might help train crew members who are struggling with emotions from having been on the train.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 26, 2015)

I can give some facts on Mental Illness'. I suffer from Depression. 3 years ago I hit rock bottom in my life. Attempted suicide and thanks to a friend who I hug and say thank you for saving me everytime I see him went to the police and got me the help I needed. My best friend from the Police force came to my house knocked on the door and told me I didn't have a choice. I had known her for 3 years before that and I give her a hug and say the same thing everytime I see her. While I was hospitalized I learned that my issue was saying "HELP ME"!! I kept it bottled up and didn't tell anyone how I was feeling. I spent my 21st birthday in the hospital and found out my Mom tried to bring me a cake but the County Run facility wouldn't allow it. I spent a total of 12 days in 2 different hospitals. And I learned when to say "I can't do this help". In the past 3 years I've been in the hospital a total of 5 different times. I've stayed out for a year this week and I have no plans on going back.

It is very very very hard to admit you have a problem and need help. Some people don't know where to turn. There are days where I struggle, but I talk to whoever will listen and it helps. It's amazing how just saying what's on your mind when you're very low helps.

I'm grateful for everyday I have. God didn't want me yet is how I look at it.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 26, 2015)

KmH said:


> It seems that it happens every day somewhere in the US.


This seemed very common during the years I lived in southern California.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> I can give some facts on Mental Illness'. I suffer from Depression. 3 years ago I hit rock bottom in my life. Attempted suicide and thanks to a friend who I hug and say thank you for saving me everytime I see him went to the police and got me the help I needed. My best friend from the Police force came to my house knocked on the door and told me I didn't have a choice. I had known her for 3 years before that and I give her a hug and say the same thing everytime I see her. While I was hospitalized I learned that my issue was saying "HELP ME"!! I kept it bottled up and didn't tell anyone how I was feeling. I spent my 21st birthday in the hospital and found out my Mom tried to bring me a cake but the County Run facility wouldn't allow it. I spent a total of 12 days in 2 different hospitals. And I learned when to say "I can't do this help". In the past 3 years I've been in the hospital a total of 5 different times. I've stayed out for a year this week and I have no plans on going back.
> 
> It is very very very hard to admit you have a problem and need help. Some people don't know where to turn. There are days where I struggle, but I talk to whoever will listen and it helps. It's amazing how just saying what's on your mind when you're very low helps.
> 
> I'm grateful for everyday I have. God didn't want me yet is how I look at it.


I'm here for you if you ever need to talk.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 26, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > I can give some facts on Mental Illness'. I suffer from Depression. 3 years ago I hit rock bottom in my life. Attempted suicide and thanks to a friend who I hug and say thank you for saving me everytime I see him went to the police and got me the help I needed. My best friend from the Police force came to my house knocked on the door and told me I didn't have a choice. I had known her for 3 years before that and I give her a hug and say the same thing everytime I see her. While I was hospitalized I learned that my issue was saying "HELP ME"!! I kept it bottled up and didn't tell anyone how I was feeling. I spent my 21st birthday in the hospital and found out my Mom tried to bring me a cake but the County Run facility wouldn't allow it. I spent a total of 12 days in 2 different hospitals. And I learned when to say "I can't do this help". In the past 3 years I've been in the hospital a total of 5 different times. I've stayed out for a year this week and I have no plans on going back.
> ...


See!! It's things like this that people who have suicidal intent don't realize are there for them!


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 26, 2015)

Admitting you need help is hard for many people, especially since there's still so much stigma attached to clinical depression and other psychological issues. I long for the day when people realize it is a chemical imbalance, just like diabetes and other illnesses people need daily medication for.

I am also here if you ever need to talk. I may not answer right away, due to my funky work schedule, but I WILL respond as soon as I'm able.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 27, 2015)

I was severely depressed for many years. I never ended up in a hospital but it did take a long time to get up the courage and motivation to seek professional help and discover a rather serious and potentially life threatening chemical imbalance. There are other contributing factors as well but chemical therapy has proven remarkably effective for me. Other folks may benefit from interal conflict resolution or professional life coaching or a combination of therapies. Being open and honest about this sort of thing robs it of any power. The long lived stigma of mental health problems has probably done as much to hold us back as the disorder itself.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 27, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Admitting you need help is hard for many people, especially since there's still so much stigma attached to clinical depression and other psychological issues. I long for the day when people realize it is a chemical imbalance, just like diabetes and other illnesses people need daily medication for.
> 
> I am also here if you ever need to talk. I may not answer right away, due to my funky work schedule, but I WILL respond as soon as I'm able.


First of all, I will happily join the chorus of folks who are willing to talk with folks on here who need it. As with everyone else, I'll respond as soon as I can, and though that might not be immediately I'll bend over backwards to make it as quick as humanly possible.

===== ===== ===== ===== =====

With that being said, a part of the problem is that in some arenas (the military in particular), even having been _evaluated_ can cause professional issues. The fact that getting treated for (for example) depression can have roughly the same effect as a criminal conviction in some parts of one's life is a major inhibiting factor to getting treatment. Another issue is that, for example, at least at William and Mary I had some friends more or less mention that (A) counseling was nigh-on unavailable due to staffing issues and (B) calling the crisis line basically got the cops out on you rather than getting someone to talk to. So to say that this is not smoothly handled in many sectors would be a gross understatement.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 27, 2015)

I "liked" a FB page - Stamp Out Stigma - and share their posts on FB. Their website is http://stampoutstigma.com/if anyone is interested.

I had postpartum depression and during that time I would say that having depression was depressing. I was ?lucky? in that I recognized it right off about 3 months after my 1st was born when I woke up from a nap with a black cloud hanging over me (no, I was not outside under a rain cloud, Steve.  ) I immediately started making phone calls because I did not want to chance it becoming psychosis and putting my baby's life in danger.

I know that a lot of people who have mental illness are not so lucky to recognize it and even if they do, are hesitant to seek help. That is why it's so important to get the word out that mental health is as real and as important to take care of as physical health.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 27, 2015)

Add me to the circle of friends who will listen and talk Steve!  Glad for the help - you have so much more to do!

I too suffer from depression. I think I will follow your lead.



AmtrakBlue said:


> I woke up from a nap with a black cloud hanging over me (no, I was not outside under a rain cloud, Steve.  ).


Maybe you were standing under the "cloud of snow" from that blower you use to send the snow north, Betty! :giggle:


----------



## Alice (Apr 28, 2015)

This is an interesting discussion. On the one hand, I'd like to say I'm available to help. On the other hand, I haven't the foggiest idea what to say or do that would be helpful, or for that matter, hurtful things to avoid. There are so many things that sound trite to me even though they might be true ... a permanent solution to a temporary problem, tomorrow is a new day, I care, you'll be hurting people you love and who love you, you are not alone, I'll listen if you want to talk, etc. I've only had to deal with one suicidal person, and he totally changed his mind when I pointed out I'd be the one who'd have to deal with the mess, so he handed over his gun. The thing is, I knew him really well. I do not know anyone on this board that well.

So I'm interested in hearing about possible conversations one could have with a depressed person who reached out by post or PM or email, conversations that might get the person through for long enough to get "real" help, and at least wouldn't make the situation any worse. Something I could use to keep the person engaged while I called a suicide hotline for advice.

Edit 1 1/2 hrs later:

Kind of like first aid and CPR, knowing something about suicide prevention just makes sense. So I looked around online a little. Most of the advice at reputable places is for the person considering suicide or a person physically with them at the time, and it all says the same thing: there is help, get it. One easy to remember hotline is 1-800-SUICIDE, easy to remember but hard to dial on some phones that don't put the letters on the keys. A few places said getting help is hard work so a friend could offer to go with the person having an emergency to get help. That is something an online friend could do to a point, stay online while they call a hotline.

That still doesn't answer what to say or do for someone on this board who asks for help or otherwise indicates there is an emergency situation.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 28, 2015)

Alice, here are some things I can think of to NOT say.

"It will pass"

"Think happy thoughts"

"Get over it"

People tend to compare clinical depression with situational depression (depression after someone dies, loses a job, Ice Cream store didn't have their favorite flavor, etc). And therefore make those types of comments.

I think being available, even online, to listen would be helpful and perhaps keep someone from getting to the point of being suicidal.

I know Facebook has something now to try to help. Here's an article on it. http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2015/03/17/391056271/fighting-stigma-against-privacy-facebook-s-new-suicide-resources


----------

